
Blockchain and Serverless: A Marriage Made in Cyberspace - BinaryAcid
https://www.coinspeaker.com/blockchain-serverless-marriage-made-cyberspace/
======
hndamien
I'd love to see a serverless product that could be paid for in cryptocurrency
for this reason, with prices quoted in crypto currency (even if fluctuating
based on exchange rates and actually pegged to fiat.)

~~~
BinaryAcid
You could just use a crypto debit card as your method of payment for the FaaS
service: [https://cryptoslate.com/cryptos/debit-
card/](https://cryptoslate.com/cryptos/debit-card/)

~~~
hndamien
I was thinking more so an AI could interact directly.

